# SpaceX proposing satellite based broadband internet service



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

https://thenextweb.com/space/2017/05/04/spacex-outlines-plans-to-deliver-low-latency-broadband-via-satellite-by-2019

High speed internet, equal to the speed of fiber, that is not tied to a location based provider sounds fantastic to me! Not to mention, Tesla likely could use this instead of cellular to connect their cars.

Where I live, my only option for high speed internet is thru my cable company. I don't have cable TV, so my monthly bill for internet only is $103. Let's hope this takes off (no pun intended -haha) and is more economical than the crazy cable bills.

Presentation to Senate committee


----------



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Not to mention, Tesla likely could use this instead of cellular to connect their cars


Not sure. In on presentation Mr Musk said that the frequency range being used for the system was not designed to penetrate roofs so if your garage doesn't have WiFi you might not get updates. Also would probably have problems in areas with a lot of trees or tall buildings.

Maybe cell and satellite?

I'm sure someone knows more about this than I do.


----------



## Paul Spiers (Apr 11, 2016)

You could probably set it up to through a wireless modem in the house. The receiver would likely be mounted on the roof or on the side of the house much like a satellite dish and from there the signal could be brought into the house wired to a modem and from there wireless transmission to your car in the garage. Or something like that. I am wondering though, if that means that future Teslas will have this receiver built into the car?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Paul Spiers said:


> You could probably set it up to through a wireless modem in the house. The receiver would likely be mounted on the roof or on the side of the house much like a satellite dish and from there the signal could be brought into the house wired to a modem and from there wireless transmission to your car in the garage. Or something like that. I am wondering though, if that means that future Teslas will have this receiver built into the car?


I believe @Guy Weathersby was specifically speaking to the difficulty the car itself (independent of home internet) could have with a satellite based connection


----------



## Paul Spiers (Apr 11, 2016)

Maybe they will integrate it into the glass roof?


----------

